# VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober



> *VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion​*
> Der bisherige Hergang:
> Peter Mohnert wollte Postings in den Diskussionen um die Fusion hier im Anglerboardforum löschen lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiforce (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Sehrgut Thomas, weiter so 

Kannst Ihm ja anbieten, daß du das Amt übernimmst, dann kann er diesen krankheitsauslösenden Teil streichen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> Kannst Ihm ja anbieten, daß du das Amt übernimmst, dann kann er diesen krankheitsauslösenden Teil streichen...



ÄÄÄäääähhhhh - Nöö!
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243941


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

;-))


" bat der Richter unsere Anwälte und die Staatsanwaltschaft zum "juristischen Gespräch". " 

- Hört sich für mich nach einer maximalen Klatsche an.

Und wer bezahlt jetzt das Vergügen ? Der VDSF ? Wenn ja, wäre es interessant zu wissen ob hier jemand mitliest der berechtigt ist Hr. Mohnert wg. eventueller Veruntreuung von Vebandsvermögen anzumeiern.


Offtopic :
Aber Herr Mohnert ist noch nicht einmal die Spitze des Berges im deutschen Vereinsdschungel - es geht noch weitaus extremer, weitaus abgedrehter.

Ich kenne z.B. einen Verein (kein Angelverein) der tatsächlich die Sippenhaft aus dem dritten Reich als heute noch gültiges Recht ansieht und danach handelt.
@Thomas : Wenn du Kollegen hast die soetwas gerne publizieren würden : PN


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> Und wer bezahlt jetzt das Vergügen ? Der VDSF ?


Auch da kennt man ja die Verträge nicht, die der VDSF geschlossen hat mit den Kanzleien..
Es ist also nur zu vermuten, dass Herr Mohnert nichts aus seiner Tasche bezahlt hat..


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> Aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema: 34 (Registrierte Benutzer: 12, Gäste: 22)



!!!!!
Nur mal so als kleiner Hinweis an die, die immer behaupten, wir würden nicht gelesen :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da kennt man ja die Verträge nicht, die der VDSF geschlossen hat mit den Kanzleien..
> Es ist also nur zu vermuten, dass Herr Mohnert nichts aus seiner Tasche bezahlt hat..



Das kann ich mir nun nicht vorstellen. Aus der ganzen bisherigen Berichterstattung geht ja hervor, dass Mohnert sich als Person beleidigt gefühlt hat und nicht als Verbandsfunktionär. Danach müsste er die Kosten für Beratung und Anwaltliche Vorarbeit selber tragen und dürfte nicht die Verbandskasse damit belasten. 

Ich denke aber, da Mohnert ja inzwischen mehreren Verbandsfunktionären ein Dorn im Auge ist, wird man das sorgfältig prüfen.


----------



## Lucius (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

"Er quittierte das damit, dass wir ja mit daran schuld seien, an seiner Krankheit.."

Ich glaub die Krankheit die diesen Mann in diese Position gebracht hat nennt man Größenwahn...


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nun nicht vorstellen. Aus der ganzen bisherigen Berichterstattung geht ja hervor, dass Mohnert sich als Person beleidigt gefühlt hat und nicht als Verbandsfunktionär. Danach müsste er die Kosten für Beratung und Anwaltliche Vorarbeit selber tragen und dürfte nicht die Verbandskasse damit belasten.
> 
> Ich denke aber, da Mohnert ja inzwischen mehreren Verbandsfunktionären ein Dorn im Auge ist, wird man das sorgfältig prüfen.



Tja, wenn es aber um üble Nachrede oder Beleidigugn oder was weiß ich der PERSON Mohnert gegangen wäre - was haben denn dann die Anwälte des VDSF da gemacht? Dies sollte ja nur möglich sein sofern er sich als VDSF-Präsident beleidigt gefühlt hat ... aber bei dem Sauhaufen weiß man ja nie 

PS: hab ich das richtig rausgelesen - seine "private" Anwaltskanzlei konnte keine Straftat erkennen und hat keine ANzeige erstattet, woraufhin er dann als VDSF-Geschäftsführer Anzeige erstattet hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> PS: hab ich das richtig rausgelesen - seine "private" Anwaltskanzlei konnte keine Straftat erkennen und hat keine ANzeige erstattet, woraufhin er dann als VDSF-Geschäftsführer Anzeige erstattet hat?


Nein, sind zwei veschiedene Dinge.

Das erste war der Wunsch nach Löschung von Postings (über die gleiche Kanzlei, soweit ich weiss, müsst ich mal nachgucken). 
Auch als Präsident und Geschäftsführer (VDSF/VDSF-GmbH)

Da uns keine juristischen Gründe für die einzelnen Löschungswünsche mitgeteilt wurden, löschten wir dann natürlich auch nicht, da dies zwingende Voraussetzung wäre.

Da genügt eben nicht der pauschale/lapidare Satz seitens der Anwälte "ihre Mandantschaft wäre der Meinung, dass das über Presse- und Meinunsfreiheit hinausgeht" (nach wie vor interessant: Die Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert/VDSF schrieben also, dass das Herr Mohnerts Meinung wäre, nicht dass es die ihre selber auch wäre..)

Danach kam dann erst die Anzeige wegen Beleidigung und Verleumdung mit dem bekannten Ausgang..


----------



## Carp-MV (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und geht euren Weg auch wenn er noch so steinig ist. Viele werden weichgespült und geben dann nach und ich bin stolz in einen Board zu sein wo die Betreiber das gewisse Rückrat besitzen sich entgegenzustellen. Daumen hoch......#6


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da genügt eben nicht der pauschale/lapidare Satz seitens der Anwälte "ihre Mandantschaft wäre der Meinung, dass das über Presse- und Meinunsfreiheit hinausgeht" (nach wie vor interessant: Die Anwälte von Herrn Mohnert/VDSF schrieben also, dass das Herr Mohnerts Meinung wäre, nicht dass es die ihre selber auch wäre..)



Nur zur Ergänzung:
Gestern auf dem Rückweg aus Offenbach haben mir unsere Anwälte gesteckt, dass sie genau diese Verklausulierung verwenden, wenn sie von einem Mandanten zu etwas beauftragt werden, dass sie selbst juristisch anders beurteilen.:m


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur zur Ergänzung:
> Gestern auf dem Rückweg aus Offenbach haben mir unsere Anwälte gesteckt,  dass sie genau diese Verklausulierung verwenden, wenn sie von einem  Mandanten zu etwas beauftragt werden, dass sie selbst juristisch anders  beurteilen.:m



Dementsprechend kann man auch mutmaßen, wie (schnell) das "juristische Gespräch" verlaufen ist.
|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

gefühlt keine 3 Minuten
Also auf die Rückkehr der Protokollantin haben wir, glaube ich, länger gewartet.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ein starkes Stück, jemandem vorzuwerfen, er sei Schuld an einer schweren Erkrankung.

Vermutlich wird Thomas das aber zu werten wissen und hier keine Anzeige erstatten wegen Verleumdung / Beleidigung / Übler Nachrede.


Oder hast du ihm tatsächlich was angehext? Voodoo?


----------



## GeorgeB (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Tztz, nur Kriminelle hier aufem Board. |supergri

Nur weil ich so ein fauler Sack bin: Existiert hier ein Tröt, in dem die Postings aufgelistet sind, um die es ging?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> Nur weil ich so ein fauler Sack bin: Existiert hier ein Tröt, in dem die Postings aufgelistet sind, um die es ging?


Nö, ich werde aber mal bei Gelegenheit reinstellen, was genau angeklagt war. 

Dabei interessanterweise Dinge, bei denen es gar nicht um Herrn Mohnert ging bzw. bei denen ich nicht der Verfasser war.. ;-))))

Davon ab und zu eurer Kennntnis:
Hier wieder nur auf Herrn Mohnert loszugehen ist leider viel zu platt und zu verkürzt..

Das Ganze zeigt nämlich wieder mal explizit, wie ALLE Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre (Ausnahmen solls geben (nach Hörensagen)) wirklich ticken:
Selbstverständlich haben wir über das Vorgehen des VDSF-Bund und Herrn Mohnerts *direkt nach der Anzeige *auch den DAV-Bund informiert (die ja übertreten wollen in den VDSF. Da sollte man ja wissen, was der Partner da so treibt mit Anglern anzeigen)..

Und ebenfalls ALLE Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV sowie den Bundesverband der deutschen Angelgeräteindustrie (BVA)..

Reaktion auf diese Information über das Vorgehen des VDSF-Bund und Herrn Mohnerts (sowohl uns gegenüber wie auch öffentlich):
NULL...........................


----------



## GeorgeB (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Thomas schrieb:



> Davon ab und zu eurer Kennntnis:
> Hier wieder nur auf Herrn Mohnert loszugehen ist leider viel zu platt und zu verkürzt..



Will (zumindest) ich nicht. So lieb kann ich dich aufgrund meines kurzen Seins auf diesem Board noch nicht haben, dass ich dir blind folge. Verhilf mir zu einem Date mit Jordan Carver, und wir können neu verhandeln. 

Mich interessiert das ganz neutral, weil ich mir gern ein eigenes Bild über die Vorgänge machen würde.



> Reaktion auf diese Information über das Vorgehen des VDSF-Bund und Herrn Mohnerts (sowohl uns gegenüber wie auch öffentlich):
> NULL...........................



Wo unklare Fronten existieren, hält man sich gemeinhin bedeckt. Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt jemandem verübeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Verübeln nicht, bezeichnend finden schon ....


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Glückwunsch an das Anglerboard Team!

Aber auch wenn ihr das gewonnen habt, trotzdem nervig das man sich mit sowas abgeben muss!

Und das die Verbände ein Problem mit kritischen Nachfragen und ehrlichen Meinungen haben ist wohl auch schon länger klar, da brauchts nicht erst den Mohnert 

Btw: Hier läuft ja parallel der Thread um die Vereinssymbolik. Wenn man mal so länger über das Rechtsverständnis, die Schnüffelei und das Verhalten der Verbände drüber nachdenkt...könnte man noch zu nem ganz anderen Schluss kommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> Und das die Verbände ein Problem mit kritischen Nachfragen und ehrlichen Meinungen haben ist wohl auch schon länger klar, da brauchts nicht erst den Mohnert !


Wohl wahr....
Genau das meinte ich mit dem Post Nr. 17 oben..


----------



## hesi01 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

da hat sich der herr Mohnert keinen gefallen getan.
es sind jetzt noch mehr fragen offen als vorher.
bedauerlichist vor allem das die staatskasse mal wieder alles zahlt, den verursacher h. Mohnert sollte man zur kasse bitten. auch würde es nichts schaden einmal die VDSF kasse einer prüfung zu unterziehen, ob da alles mit rechten dingen abläuft.
bin direkt froh keinen verband anzugehören, diese vereisnmeierei kann einen schon arg auf den senkel gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> bin direkt froh keinen verband anzugehören, diese vereisnmeierei kann einen schon arg auf den senkel gehen.


Angesichts solcher Vorkommnisse sicher verständlich....


----------



## mapasuma (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

manche machen sich halt nur lächerlich!


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

5 1/2 Jahre verschärfte Zucht im Steinbruch wegen Majestätsbeleidigung hätten da ruhig bei rum kommen dürfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> manche machen sich halt nur lächerlich!



Du meinst jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht uns hier???
;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn ihr das gewonnen habt,



Das könnte man untechnisch so nennen, aber wie ist denn jetzt eigentlich eingestellt worden? 
Mangels hinreichendem Tatverdachtes? Dann hätte man sich aber auch nen fetten Freispruch holen können.
Mit Auflagen scheidet ja wohl aus, da die Kosten dann nicht die Staatskasse trägt!
Also folglich wegen Geringfügigkeit, oder?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie ist denn jetzt eigentlich eingestellt worden? Mangels hinreichendem Tatverdachtes? Dann hätte man sich auch nen Freispruch holen können.
> Wegen Geringfügigkeit?
> Mit Auflagen scheidet ja wohl aus, da die Kosten ansonsten nicht die Staatskasse trägt!



Eben, warum gab es da keinen Freispruch angesichts einer Hauptverhandlung? Das hätte ein sehr viel eindeutigeres Zeichen, auch im Hinblick auf zukünftige "Pressearbeit" gesetzt.
Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

War vor allem 'ne Zuständigkeitsfrage.
Da auf dem Wege eines Strafverfahrens versucht wurde, etwas durchzudrücken, was wenn überhaupt (dass auch dies höchst zweifelhaft sei, konnten unsere Anwälte vorab noch darlegen) höchstens auf dem zivilrechtlichen Wege verfolgbar gewesen wäre -selbst die eigenen Anwälte scheinen da ja angesichts der von ihnen gewählten Formulierung Zweifel dran gehabt zu haben (s.u.)- haben die Juristen sich hinter verschlossenen Türen geeinigt und dann war Feierabend.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

_"Wir erhielten dann einen Strafbefehl über 40 bzw. 50 Tagessätze vom Amtsgericht, wogegen wir selbstverständlich Einspruch einlegten. "_

Strafbefehl? Bitte einem Laien helfen: Ist davor ein Urteil ergangen oder wird so etwas durch die Staatsanwaltschaft verfügt?
Wenn Urteil: Mit welcher Begründung?


_"Nach den ersten Ausführungen unserer Anwälte - auch, dass man auf Grund der Zeitabfolge der Geschehnisse und der angezeigten Personen das als persönlichen Rachefeldzug seitens Herrn Mohnerts sehen könnte, um mißliebige Kritiker zum schweigen zu bringen - bat der Richter unsere Anwälte und die Staatsanwaltschaft zum "juristischen Gespräch". _
_Alle anderen mussten dazu den Raum verlassen._

_Staatsanwaltschaft wie Gericht sahen das dann wie unsere Anwälte."_

Fragwürdig ist dann doch, warum zum Teufel die Staatsanwaltschaft das überhaupt weiter verfolgt hat!

Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt - Einspruch des Anzeigenstellers - danach Strafbefehl (nochmals Bitte um Aufklärung auf welcher Basis dieser Strafbefehl zustande kam) - Einspruch AB - "Verhandlung" - Verfahren eingestellt.

Nochmal bitte (für Blöde): Warum wurde der Strafbefehl erteilt, wenn doch die Staatsanwaltschaft schon zu dem Schluss gekommen war: Alles im Rahmen?


----------



## ernie1973 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Das da überhaupt ein Strafbefehl ergangen ist, dass finde ich schon beinahe skandalös!

Aber - der Strafbefehl mutiert irgendwie zum Instrument der Justiz, um aufwendige Verfahren zu vermeiden / oder einfach aus der Welt zu schaffen!

ABER:

Nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht, sollte ein Strafbefehl auch *NUR dann ergehen KÖNNEN*, wenn in der Sache auch irgendwo strafwürdiges Verhalten zu sanktionieren ist!

*DAS* kann ich hier seitens des Anglerboards *nicht* erkennen & finde es schlimm, dass ein Anzeigenerstatter es mit genügend Elan so weit treibt, dass er die Justiz für seinen ganz persönlichen "Imagefeldzug" derart vor seinen Karren spannen kann, dass diese "via Strafbefehl" versucht, ein solches Verfahren aus der Welt zu schaffen!

Ich hätte das Verfahren eingestellt und den guten Herrn "M" auf den (für *IHN *kostenpflichtigen!) Privatklageweg verwiesen!
(was ich als Referendar bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln auch in diesen Fällen *SO* gelernt habe, auch (!) um die Staatskasse zu entlasten, wenn Leute irgendwas untereinander auszutragen haben, wobei eine - auch finanzielle Einmischung - des Staates im Grunde nicht angezeigt ist!).


*Das da überhaupt ein Strafbefehl erging* finde ich aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen sehr bedenklich!

Aber - Ende gut - alles gut - jedoch wurden für das AB Anwaltskosten fällig - und wer weiß, ob "Peter Schmidt" als Ottonormalbürger nicht lieber einen Strafbefehl akzeptiert hätte, nur um seine Ruhe zu haben!

Derart "Druck" aufzubauen & einen (meiner Ansicht nach!) völlig zu Unrecht Angeschuldigten überhaupt mit einem Strafbefehl in Handlungszwang zu setzen, das finde ich eigentlich ziemlich schlimm von Seiten unseres Rechtsstaates!

Ernie


----------



## Oldschoool (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

@ Thomas

denkst du du könntest das offizielle Urteil hier veröffentlichen ? 
würde mich dann doch interessieren, was die dort hinter verschlossenen Türen vereinbart haben.

Es wird ja wohl in den nächsten Tagen offiziell zugestellt.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - Ende gut - alles gut - jedoch wurden für das AB Anwaltskosten fällig - und wer weiß, ob "Peter Schmidt" als Ottonormalbürger nicht lieber einen Strafbefehl akzeptiert hätte, nur um seine Ruhe zu haben!
> 
> 
> Ernie


 
Werden die Anwaltskosten im Falle der Einstellung des Verfahrens von der Staatskasse erstattet?


----------



## ernie1973 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> denkst du du könntest das offizielle Urteil hier veröffentlichen ?
> würde mich dann doch interessieren, was die dort hinter verschlossenen Türen vereinbart haben.
> ...




Es gibt kein Urteil - lediglich eine Verfügung, welche die Einstellung des Verfahrens feststellt & eine Kostenentscheidung trifft!

Ernie


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

@wegosfishing
Da ist ganz einfach und schnell rekonstruiert.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft führt ein Ermittlungsverfahren, welches sie eingestellt hatte. Dagegen kann der Anzeigenerstatter als Geschädigter Beschwerde einlegen. Daraufhin ist der Beschwerde wohl stattgegeben worden und die Staatsanwaltschaft "durfte" wieder ermitteln! Darüber werden sie sich aber richtig gefreut haben!
Nun gut, daraufhin beantragte die Staatsanwaltschaft den Erlaß eines Strafbefehles gegen unsere beiden Protagonisten beim zuständigen Amtsgericht. Das macht man dann, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Rechtslage klar ist und es sich auch sonst um eine eher einfach gelagertere Angelegenheiten handelt, wie etwa Beleidigungsdelikte, die eine Hauptverhandlung entbehrlich machen.
Das Gericht entscheidet dann, ob es auf Antrag den Strafbefehl erlässt oder aber ne Hauptverhandlung anberaumt.
Erlässt es den Strafbefehl, dann hat der Betroffene zwei Wochen Zeit dagegen Einspruch einzulegen. Legt er Einspruch ein, dann kommt es auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft, diesen Antrag stellen sie bei Beantragung des Strafbefehles gleich vorsichtshalber mit, zu einem vom Amtsgericht anzusetzenden Hauptverhandlungstermin!


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Also (in Kurzform) die Reihenfolge der Vorgänge nach dem, was in der Prozessakte steht.

1. Aufforderung an Thomas von den Anwälten (ob VDSF oder Mohnert privat ist offen) irgendwelche (bezeichnetet) Postings zu löschen
2. Bitte von Thomas, dies zu begründen, darauf das Zitat mit der Mandatschaft
3. Da Thomas dies nicht als Grund anerkannt hat (kann ja nicht einfach irgendwer kommen und verlangen, dass Postings von uns und unseren Boardies gelöscht werden), erfolgte Strafanzeige gegen Thomas und mich wegen "Übler Nachrede"
4. Ein kurzes Verhör, unabhängig voneinander, bei der nächsten Polizeiwache, bei der wir zur Sache keine Aussage machten
5. Einstellung des Verfahrens durch die Staatsanwaltschaft und Verweis auf den (für den Klagenden kostenpflichtigen) Privatklageweg

Spätestens jetzt hätte man alles dabei belassen können, weil ja eigentlich alles klar war, aber nicht so der Herr Mohnert.
6. Er *persönlich* (nicht der VdSF und nicht die Anwälte) hat Einspruch gegen die Einstellung eingelegt
7. Automatisch landet die Akte bei der nächst höheren Behörde (Generalstaatsanwaltschaft)
8. Diese fordert in so einem Fall eine ausführliche Begründung der Einstellung an, ein Akt, der so wie ich gehört habe, für die "betroffene" Staatsanwaltschaft sehr arbeitsaufwändig ist.
Also wählte man dort den einfacheren Weg:
9. Wiederaufnahme des Verfahrens und der Einfachheit halber Überstellung ans nächste Amtsgericht. Da wir ja nun gar nichts dazu gesagt hatten und das Amtsgericht den ganzen Zusammenhang aus der Akte, wenn überhaupt dann nur anhand der völlig einseitigen Anklagebegründung entnehmen konnte, folgte
10. Strafbefehle gegen uns
11. Einsprüche gegen diese Strafbefehle und
12. Ladung zur Verhandlung dieser Einsprüche vor das Amtsgericht, wo dann ja die Staatsanwaltschaft wiederum vertreten ist.

Der Rest ist hier im Trööt ja schon beschrieben worden :m


----------



## Oldschoool (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Thx


----------



## ernie1973 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Werden die Anwaltskosten im Falle der Einstellung des Verfahrens von der Staatskasse erstattet?



In der Regel nicht!

Es sei denn, jemand hätte nachweisbar einen anderen völlig vorsätzlich und ganz zu Unrecht einer Tat beschuldigt, die z.B. vor dem Landgericht verhandelt wird, wo Anwaltszwang herrscht!

Ansonsten ist es Privatvergnügen, wenn man sich im Strafverfahren einen Anwalt nimmt.

Es müßte schon vor Ende der Verhandlung beantragt worden sein & die Verteidigung müßte von Seiten des Gerichts für "notwenig" erklärt worden sein!

Ernie


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Glückwunsch!
Alte Taktik:
"Maul" halten:m


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

 hat sich ja Einiges überschnitten hier.
Aber auch seitens der "Fachleute" mit dem selben Ergebnis.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

@Ernie: 
Also ist der Wohlhabende derjenige, der durch ausreichende rechtliche Beratung in solchen Fällen gegenüber des Armen besser weg kommt...

Da sehe aber eine Lücke in unserem System!

Gottseidank ist das Anglerboard so reich!


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> @Ernie:
> Also ist der Wohlhabende derjenige, der durch ausreichende rechtliche Beratung in solchen Fällen gegenüber des Armen besser weg kommt...
> 
> Da sehe aber eine Lücke in unserem System!



Die Lücke im System ist höchstens, dass jemand unsere Justiz für seinen kleinen persönlichen Rachefeldzug missbrauchen kann, ohne mehr Aufwand betreiben zu müssen, als Anzeige zu erstatten und Einspruch zu erheben, also im schlimmsten Fall zweimal einen Brief verfassen und je 55 Cent für 'ne Briefmarke drauflegen.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> @Ernie:
> Also ist der Wohlhabende derjenige, der durch ausreichende rechtliche Beratung in solchen Fällen gegenüber des Armen besser weg kommt...
> 
> Da sehe aber eine Lücke in unserem System!
> ...



Naja - strafrechtlich gibt es in Fällen, in denen ein Verteidiger "notwendig"  - oder zwingend gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist ja auch noch die PKH (=Prozesskostenhilfe) bzw. einen Beratungsschein, die denen zusteht, die sich keinen Anwalt leisten können und bei denen eine Verteidigung "notwendig" ist.

ABER - ich weiß aus meiner Zeit in der Kanzlei, wie begeistert man ist, nach den gesetzlichen Regelsätzen ein Strafverfahren zu bearbeiten (u.U. kann man auch gegen seinen Willen zum Pflichtverteidiger bestellt werden - es sei denn, man ist Hochschulprofessor der Rechte - die können nicht zum Pflichtverteidiger vom Gericht bestellt werden! --> jeder andere Anwalt kann zur Pflichtverteidigung sogar gezwungen/verdonnert werden!) - aus Sicht des Anwalts arbeitet man da schon für relativ kleines Geld, worauf niemand Bock hat, der genug zu tun hat!

Aber - es gibt einige Anwälte, die soviele "Pflichtverteidigungen" von den Gerichten zugeschanzt bekommen, dass sie davon gut leben können!

Der normale Strafverteidiger macht aber mit einem "flüssigen" Mandanten in der Regel erstmal eine Honorarvereinbarung - oft mit Stundensätzen zwischen 200 - 500 €, womit das abgedeckt wird, was eben nicht von der Gebührenordnung her erstattungsfähig ist --> *DAS* kann sich leider wirklich nicht jeder leisten und insofern ist der reiche Mandant im Vorteil, der sich einen *GUTEN* & dementsprechend (durch KOHLE!) auch viel motivierteren Verteidiger! - leisten kann!

Ernie

PS:

Nicht vergessen - es gibt ja auch noch gute & preiswerte Rechtschutzversicherungen, mit denen man auch als "Normalbürger" vieles abfangen kann - aber - gut vergleichen & bitte vor Abschluss IMMER genau beachten, *WAS* da alles mitversichert ist!!!...bzw. was eben nicht!


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Honorarvereinbarung hatte ich nicht.

Wenn das ganze durch ist, kann ich euch ja mal posten, was der Spaß mich gekostet hat (außer 'nem müden Lächeln über den alten Mann, den wir ja angeblich so krank gemacht haben )
Ich schätze mal, für's gleiche Geld hätt ich auch 'ne Woche Unterkunft in Norge rausgehabt.


----------



## Deep Down (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - strafrechtlich gibt es in Fällen, in denen ein Verteidiger "notwendig"  - oder zwingend gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist ja auch noch die PKH (=Prozesskostenhilfe), die denen zusteht, die sich keinen Anwalt leisten können!
> 
> ABER - ich weiß aus meiner Zeit in der Kanzlei, wie begeistert man ist, nach den gesetzlichen Regelsätzen ein Strafverfahren zu bearbeiten - aus Sicht des Anwalts arbeitet man da schon für kleines Geld, worauf niemand Bock hat!
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz! 

Prozeßkostenhilfe gibt es im Strafverfahren für den Angeklagten nicht, allenfalls Beratungshilfe, diese darf sich aber nur auf ne Beratung beziehen und nicht auf eine Vertretung!
Anders beim Nebenkläger, dem kann Prozeßkostenhilfe bewilligt werden.

Soweit eine Verteidigung notwendig ist, wird ein Pflichtverteidiger beigeordnet. Z.B. Vorwurf eines Verbrechens oder es ist bei einer Verurteilung mit einer Freiheitsstarfe von einem Jahr aufwärts zu rechnen.
Die Gebühren des Pflichtverteidigers liegen dabei noch unter den Gebühren des Wahlanwaltes der "regulär" ohne Honorarvereinbarung abrechnet.
Dieser rechnet dann gegenüber der Staatskasse ab und diese versucht sich dann die Kosten im Regreßwege bei einer Verurteilung vom Verurteilten wiederzuholen.

So, jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr!

Wonach ist denn nun eingestellt worden?
Ist im Ergebnis eigentlich "fast" egal, da es den Beteiligten offenbar nur noch darum ging, das Verfahren totzuschlagen. Nur ähnlich Gelagertes sollte auch bei Geringfügigkeit nicht mehr geschehen, da dann mit ner Einstellung nicht mehr zu rechnen ist.


----------



## gründler (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich finde es sehr erbärmlich das man sich hinstellt und sein Krebsleiden jemand zuschieben will (egal welche Person das tut,das ist untere Schublade).

Ich habe selber Krebs in der Family und ich weiß nur zu gut was das jeden tag heißt.Fast täglich zum Arzt..usw.

Und ich weiß auch wie Krebs entsteht...aber so wie hier geschehen,entsteht er ganz bestimmt nicht.


|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz!
> 
> Prozeßkostenhilfe gibt es im Strafverfahren für den Angeklagten nicht, allenfalls Beratungshilfe, diese darf sich aber nur auf ne Beratung beziehen und nicht auf eine Vertretung!
> Anders beim Nebenkläger, dem kann Prozeßkostenhilfe bewilligt werden.
> ...



Nur ne andere Vokabel - aber mit Beratungsschein bekommt auch ein armer Mensch einen Verteidiger, wenn dies "notwendig" oder sogar gesetzlich zwingend vorgeschrieben ist - ansonsten wird halt´ vom Gericht ein Pflichtverteidiger bestellt!

Aber - es scheitert nicht komplett am Geld - aber - meistens gibt es qualitative Unterschiede in der Leistung des Verteidigers, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass die meisten, die nur nach Regelsätzen abrechnen dürfen, ihren Arbeitsaufwand auch nach der Kohle ausrichten, die sie dafür zu erwarten haben!



Ernie


----------



## Ossipeter (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Honorarvereinbarung hatte ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn das ganze durch ist, kann ich euch ja mal posten, was der Spaß mich gekostet hat (außer 'nem müden Lächeln über den alten Mann, den wir ja angeblich so krank gemacht haben )
> Ich schätze mal, für's gleiche Geld hätt ich auch 'ne Woche Unterkunft in Norge rausgehabt.



Richte doch mal ein Spendenkonto ein. Würde dir für deine Rechtsanwaltskosten gerne nen Groschen zukommen lassen.#h


----------



## Wegberger (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Hallo zusammen, hallo Thomas,

nachdem ich jetzt alle Thread`s durchgeackert habe, ist das Puzzel heute mit dem Scheitern der Strafanzeige ja um ein weiteres Teil gewachsen.

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren würde - ist wie das Gesamtbild der vielen Mühlen "die _Don Quichotte" _zur Zeit beglückt, sich zusammensetzt ->

Wie ist euer Eindruck, hat das AB nachhaltigen Eindruck hinterlassen ? Ist die Saat gegen den Kadavergehorsam aufgegangen ?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



> Wie ist euer Eindruck, hat das AB nachhaltigen Eindruck hinterlassen ? Ist die Saat gegen den Kadavergehorsam aufgegangen ?


Meinst Du damit:
Als Kadaver gehorchen??

oder 

Dem Kadaver gehorchen??

Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und unsere Anwälte waren sich einig, dem Zeugen keine Plattform für seine Darstellung vor Gericht zu bieten..

In wie weit das irgendeinen Einfluss auf die real exisitierenden Verbäönde und Verbandsfunktionäre und ihr anglerfeindliches Vehalten haben sollte, sehe ich nicht....

Die werden natürlich weitermachen wie bisher.


----------



## Jose (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Dem Kadaver gehorchen??
> ...



klingt nach neuem gerichtstermin (oder sollte ich sagen "riecht"?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Wieso?
 Das war ne allgemeine Frage ohne persönlichen Bezug zur Rückversicherung, weil Deutsch eben ne mehrdeutige Sprache sein kann..


----------



## Wegberger (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Hallo Thomas,

da der Begriff "Kadavergehorsam" als geflügeltes Wort in der deutschen Sprache eine feste Begrifflichkeit ist - denke ich, dass eine nähere Erläuterung nicht notwendig ist #h 

Ok ...vielleicht sollte man frische Saat auch unter besonderen Schutz stellen ....

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Solange nur verdorbene Saat ausgesät wird - noch dazu nur Unkraut  - braucht man nix schonen....


----------



## Ulli3D (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Nachtgebet eines Anglers:

Lieber Gott, und hilf mir gegen VDFS und Co.
Gegen BUND, NABU, PETRA und Co. kann ich mich selbst verteidigen. |rolleyes :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Sailfisch (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Glückwunsch an Thomas für die Verfahrenseinstellung! Das war nicht anders zu erwarten, außer vielleicht einem Freispruch.


----------



## Wegberger (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Hallo,

könnte es auch sein, dass niemand sich retten lassen will? So Lemminge-technisch.

Was soll denn noch passieren, um die organisierten Mitglieder aufzuwecken ?

Wenn es nach den letzten Monaten immer noch keine "frische Saat" gibt .... ist die Aufklärungsarbeit des AB dann "nur noch journalistischer Selbstzweck" ?

Sicher ist das mehr als genug für die Legitimation .... aber das ist schon gewaltig entäuschend:



> Solange nur verdorbene Saat ausgesät wird - noch dazu nur Unkraut  - braucht man nix schonen....



LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Es gibt frische Saat, nur kommt die heute noch nicht gegen das Unkraut an - das braucht noch viel Zeit....
Und diese Saat ist momentan leider definitiv nicht bei den real exitierenden Verbänden in verantwortlicher Funktion zu finden..
Und solange machen wir weiter, bis sich das ändert oder sich der Deckel schliesst.............





@ Kai:
Ruuuuuuhig Brauner, weisst, doch, auch ich bin nicht gerade immer staatstragend ;-))))


----------



## Jose (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es nach den letzten Monaten immer noch keine "frische Saat" gibt .... ist die Aufklärungsarbeit des AB dann "nur noch journalistischer Selbstzweck" ?...




bisschen platt vielleicht:
ein wecker ist ein wecker.
wer dann nicht aufsteht ist einfach 'ne penntüte.
mit jede menge schnarchhähnen als präsidenten-darsteller.

(passt das hier? 
rheinisches bonmot: 
"tagtäglich besoffen ist auch regelmäßig gelebt")


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

ich leg noch einen drauf ........

Vermeide den Kater ...... bleib besoffen !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Hallo,
ich habe die Off-Topic Diskussion zur "BRD" hierhin verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109856&page=69

Hier nun bitte wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückkommen.

Danke #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Danke Franzl.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Die warn ja schnell, heute kam schon Post vom Gericht aus Offennach, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde..


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Das hatten die bestimmt schon vorbereitet da liegen, weil das nach Aktenlage doch eigentlich hätte klar sein müssen...:m

Wahrscheinlich muss das rein formal über die Post laufen, deshalb haben sie uns das nicht gleich in die Hand gedrückt. :q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass eine Verfahrenseinstellung kein Freispruch ist.  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Stimmt - vor allem aber keinerlei Verurteilung, nicht die allerkleinste, aber "nur" Freispruch zweiter Klasse - reicht mir dicke..

Weils auch nicht mit einer Übernahme der Verfahrenskosten für uns verbunden war, dann hätten wirs auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen, wenns so eine Einstellung gewesen wäre....

Das alles war Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft und auch uns eben nicht mal wert, wirklich verhandelt zu werden..

Für einen Freispruch hätten wir 3- 4 Verhandlungstage gebraucht - alleine   an Hand unserer Beweispapiere und Zeugen mit den entsprechenden Kosten (auch für uns) -  vermutlich wg. §5 auch vor einem Schöffengericht (wenn ich da unser Anwälte richtig verstanden habe ).....

Und hätten dazu einem Zeugen eine Bühne für seine Darstellung geboten, was weder wir, die Staatsanwaltschaft noch das Gericht wollte..

Uns reicht das dicke, nicht im geringsten verurteilt worden zu sein und Zeugen keine Bühne geboten zu haben..


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Richtig, behauptet ja auch keiner.

Aber warum sollten wir ein in der Sache nicht zuständiges Gericht zum Marktplatz irgendwelcher persönlichen Eitelkeiten degradieren?

Wo es doch ausreichte, mal eben kurz unsere Akten zu zeigen.


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Hihi, klassische Antwortüberschneidungsdoppelung. :m


----------



## diez (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass eine Verfahrenseinstellung kein Freispruch ist.  |supergri


Logisch! Wenn alle Beteiligten sich vor der Verhandlung einig sind nicht zu verhandeln gibt es keinen Kläger und somit keinen Beklagten mehr. Wer sollte dann noch freigesprochen werden? |kopfkrat#c... nee, habs schon verstanden... :m

Ich halte das nicht für einen "Freispruch 2ter Klasse" sonder für einen "Sieg auf ganzer Linie" - weder der Richter, der Staatsanwalt und nicht mal der Klägeranwalt fanden scheinbar was zum verhandeln. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



			
				diez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte das nicht für einen "Freispruch 2ter Klasse" sonder für einen "Sieg auf ganzer Linie" - weder der Richter, der Staatsanwalt und nicht mal der Klägeranwalt fanden scheinbar was zum verhandeln.



Es ist ja nun auch beleibe nicht das erste mal, dass der VDSF Nachhilfe von Gerichten in Sachen Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit (ab)bekommt, nachdem vom VDSF Anzeigen erstattet wurden...

Und beileibe auch nicht das erste Mal, dass man bei manchen Funktionären eine gewisse Lern- bzw. Beratungsresistenz vermuten könnte......


----------



## Peter61 (14. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Hallo Thomas,

erst mal Hochachtug und Glückwunsch dass Hr. Mohnert mit seiner Klage abgewiesen wurde.
Währe ja noch schöner.

Ich habe leider nciht alles gelesen, aber zumindest von vorne die ersten Seiten.

Und solche Vereine (VDSF) wollen für uns Angler eigentlich da sein und uns vertreten. Leider sind wir oft "zwangsweise" in Verbänden die wiederum dort angeschlossen sind und stützen das somit indirekt.
Es ist auch Schade, dass von Seiten des DAV keinerlei Reaktion kam. Zeigt das möglicherweise zum einen den Fussionswillen und zum anderen ggf ebenfalls wenig Unterstützung den Anglern gegenüber.

Ich bin ebenfalls für Meinungsfreiheit und diese Personen sollten auch mit Kritik umgehen können!
Es wird Zeit, dass es an dieser Position (VDSF) Veränderungen gibt.
Thomas, meinen Zuspruch hättest Du. Tolle Arbeit!:m

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Danke für das Lob - freut mich zugegeben..



> Es wird Zeit, dass es an dieser Position (VDSF) Veränderungen gibt.
> Thomas, meinen Zuspruch hättest Du.


Nenenene, lehne ich aus guten Gründen kategorisch ab (es braucht auch Wächter):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243941


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und geht euren Weg auch wenn er noch so steinig ist. Viele werden weichgespült und geben dann nach und ich bin stolz in einen Board zu sein wo die Betreiber das gewisse Rückrat besitzen sich entgegenzustellen. Daumen hoch......#6



:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Danke für den Zuspruch ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Und ich dachte schon, er hätte es wieder getan.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich auch ^^


----------

